# Places to Hunt



## NoLimitzMan0 (Aug 23, 2011)

I recently moved to Springboro (NW Warren County), from Columbus. I realize no one wants to give up "their spot" but I am dying to find some good places I can go. Public land is fine, obviously would love to get turned on to a private land plot too. But I just want a place I can spend some time alone in the woods. I am looking for places to hunt Squirrel & Dove....any thoughts?


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

Ceasars creek is the closest public hunting lands. heck out the ODNR website for a map of the area. It shouldn't take you more than 20 minutes or so to drive there.


----------



## NoLimitzMan0 (Aug 23, 2011)

I found a map for CC. Thanks for the headsup. I have fished out there so I do know the area a little, didn't really think about hunting out there. Any more suggestions?


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

Springvalley wildlife area is adjacent to Ceasars Creek, forgot to mention that. Beavercreek has a small area but it has cerrtain hunting restrictions and I don't remember what all they are. There is also an area between brookville, OH and trotwood on or around Wolfcreek Pk. Im sorry I cant remember the name of it right now but maybe someone else will chime in. That would only be 40-45 minutes from you I believe. I pretty much gave up on these areas and mostly hunt east of Chillicothe these days.


----------

